# Steam says goodbye to Steam Greenlight and hello to Steam Direct!



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh happy day!!! still going to flood the market with games that are not even worth the space they take up.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 10, 2017)

So, more shovelware and crappy games? :S


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2017)

Steam App Store  ;O;


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> So, more shovelware and crappy games? :S


Hey, so what if they're crap. The more games the merrier!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 10, 2017)

Veho said:


> Steam crap Store  ;O;



Fixed


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, so what if they're crap. The more games the merrier!


That's....

That's flawed logic


----------



## Seriel (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, so what if they're crap. The more games the merrier!


Quality over quantity.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> That's....
> 
> That's flawed logic



Not just flawed, it's flat out terrible.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Not just flawed, it's flat out terrible.


I personally like a lot of games to choose from and I am a very flawed person so I do not care what you guys think


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally like a lot of games to choose from and I am a very flawed person so I do not care what you guys think


That's great that you don't. Those that actually care about quality control can see why this would be an issue. $100 to submit any random pile of shit isn't much.

Remember the old Atari days? You probably don't.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> I personally like a lot of games to choose from and I am a very flawed person so I do not care what you guys think


But if they're bad and no one is gonna play them then what's the point in taking up that ever so precious space on Steam.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> That's great that you don't. Those that actually care about quality control can see why this would be an issue. $100 to submit any random pile of shit isn't much.


Honestly I'll play probably anything you throw at me and enjoy it. I'm quite easy to please haha.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> But if they're bad and no one is gonna play them then what's the point in taking up that ever so precious space on Steam.


That is true however I am sure steam has thought about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Honestly I'll play probably anything you throw at me and enjoy it. I'm quite easy to please haha.


What about a Japanese Rape Simulator

Answer that question wisely.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What about a Japanese Rape Simulator
> 
> Answer that question wisely.



The game itself is good.
Well, RapeLay that is.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> The game itself is good.
> Well, RapeLay that is.


I don't know what build you played but mine was bugged as shit

Couldn't get past the subway level


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What about a Japanese Rape Simulator
> 
> Answer that question wisely.


Wait.. Is that a thing... I don't even think that would make it past steam direct. Even if it does i'm sure it will be banned within the day. As for having fun well i'm not sure.  I mean I had fun playing Yandere Simulator where I basically went around stabbing people. I had fun with that. If that brings any value to the conversation. I'm not even really into rape hentai.  So I guess the response a I have is no. I'm not saying no because the actual game play would be bad but rather because I'm just not into rape.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait.. Is that a thing... I don't even think that would make it past steam direct. Even if it does i'm sure it will be banned within the day. As for having fun well i'm not sure.  I mean I had fun playing Yandere Simulator where I basically went around stabbing people. I had fun with that. If that brings any value to the conversation. I'm not even really into rape hentai.  So I guess the response a I have is no. I'm not saying no because the actual game play would be bad but rather because I'm just not into rape.


Yes, that is actually a thing and no it wouldn't get past Steam "Direct" and Yandere simulator isn't even the same thing 

And rape hentai is pretty gross I can't get into that shit


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2017)

Ima stop this now this has already gone too far. If ya wanna debate DM me.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 10, 2017)

How did Greenlight work?


----------



## netovsk (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd love a service that takes indies out instead.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 10, 2017)

> Steam says goodbye to Steam Greenlight

Awesome!

> Steam says hello to Steam Direct

Crap.. got a little too excited for no reason.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> How did Greenlight work?


Popularity contest. Scroll through the greenlight page, then pick from I'd like to see this game or I'd like to see it but etc. Pretty much if they get a certain amount of popularity they'll get on the store. IIRC


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2017)

Out of the million indie games that Steam published on Greenlight, only 1 or 2 made it enough to be popular..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 10, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Popularity contest. Scroll through the greenlight page, then pick from I'd like to see this game or I'd like to see it but etc. Pretty much if they get a certain amount of popularity they'll get on the store. IIRC


Well if that means more weeaboo games I'm all for it.


----------



## NEO117 (Feb 10, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Honestly I'll play probably anything you throw at me and enjoy it. I'm quite easy to please haha.



I'll start working on a game for a couple of days, throw it on steam and spam you the link because FUG U GEIF ME MONEY!

Everyone and their mothers will make a shitty game now and get money for it. Oh joy happy joy.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well if that means more weeaboo games I'm all for it.


Well now, all they gotta do is pay $100 and bam.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 10, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Oh happy day!!! still going to flood the market with games that are not even worth the space they take up.


idk, some worthless games can be really good...im not complaining by more

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I actually never liked greenlight because it tells me that i need to wait instead of buying it


----------



## Nollog (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll never understand people who say other people can't buy a game that the first person doesn't like.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2017)

Well then... the time it takes me to browse http://store.steampowered.com/searc...=998&category3=2&os=win&supportedlang=english (list of new Windows games in English that feature single player in descending release order) is about to increase. There's already enough meme crap (and sometimes literally meme poop) games on Steam.


Nollog said:


> I'll never understand people who say other people can't buy a game that the first person doesn't like.


It's not about not wanting other people to play games that they themselves don't like. It's a lack of quality control. I don't want people to buy a game and find out that it's a piece of garbage (though that isn't as big of a problem with Steam's relatively recent refund policy). At least with Greenlight there's the illusion of the game being good because it was "popular."


----------



## Silverthorn (Feb 10, 2017)

I didn't like Greenlight, the curation/filtering (call it whatever you want) of games sucked, but at least it WAS curation. 
What they propose now is to replace that curation by a simple paywall.

I agree with the idea of a paywall. (Also Steam didn't say 100$, they said between 100$ and 5k$)
What you wanna stop are 1. content millers, 2.people who have no idea what they're doing and think they can become rich by putting a crappy game on the store.
The thing is, you can probably stop most of category 2 with a deposit that's say higher than 500$ but you won't stop content millers with a paywall. They can afford to spend cash to flood the store.
And if you make them pay an amount that really matters to them, then you lock out most indie.

What I think is that they should implement that paywall, but they need to add curation on top of that. Greenlight might have been bad, but this is NOT an improvement of it.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll miss Greenlight. The comments on some of the shittiest games I've seen were gold.


----------



## Viri (Feb 10, 2017)

Bad Rats 2 confirmed!


----------



## marksteele (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't mind. Steam has a refund policy so if there's some game that looks good but plays crap I'll just refund.


----------



## mario5555 (Feb 10, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Oh happy day!!! still going to flood the market with games that are not even worth the space they take up.



Lol, that is exactly the same thing I was thinking as soon as I read that.  

Steam just wants their money and not have to worry about curating quality products and keeping out the crap. 

It's a win-win.....for them.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 10, 2017)

Greenlight didn't work; there was still a deluge of shitty games with stock or stolen assets that, half the time, lasted 10 minutes, didn't work, or were of worse quality otherwise than the 8-bit knockoffs you'd get in one of those Chinese 100-in-1 game consoles. Going back to a direct pay-to-sell system works a lot better; now Japanese companies won't force us through the hassle of approving the game through Greenlight as well as a Kickstarter.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 11, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Oh happy day!!! still going to flood the market with games that are not even worth the space they take up.



Luckily they mostly fixed that problem some time ago with the "popular new releases" function. All the dogshit games get ignored and forgotten.


----------



## nIxx (Feb 11, 2017)

By the way the devs said from 100$ to 5000$ would be fine and Valve doesn't have decided yet what they want to take.
And if anybody here would care to read the actuall source you would know they asked devs what should be the appropriate money you need to spend to get *every *game/release (not just one fee) into Steam Direct but i guess i expect to much and the text in the OP is pretty misleading ;P.

PS: To get on Greenlight it was already 100$


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Out of the million indie games that Steam published on Greenlight, only 1 or 2 made it enough to be popular..


Valve says the Greenlight program was successful, and gave various metrics explaining the success.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 11, 2017)

Wasn't greenlight a one time fee of $100 for you to put up as much games on there as you wanted? I think the new direct system requires that fee for every project now, and can go up to 5000 as nlxx said.


----------



## DKB (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh boy the fucking garbage that's going to fill up steam.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 11, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, so what if they're crap. The more games the merrier!


erm... too much game of low quality, i hope you know thats what caused the video game crash from 70-80's? Nintendo became the savior of video game by restricting company by 2 or 3 games a year on their console. That literally saved video game universe


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 11, 2017)

Competition is a good thing. Out of 100 indie games, maybe 1 or 2 will be good, and no one is forcing you to buy the other 98. The best games will rise to the top via reviews and promoted games on the home page.

Competition is why we have choices, like iPhone or Android, different restaurants, etc. _Competition is good._


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 11, 2017)

Doing nothing about the shovelware that infests Steam would be a terrible idea, but it would have been better than this. They've essentially removed any shallow semblance of quality they once had from their application process and made it entirely about paying a pittance. This is a big step in the wrong direction, but with things as bad as they are now, will we really be able to notice when they become worse?


----------



## Pokem (Feb 11, 2017)

Man, this just make it harder to find hidden gems when the gems are mixed in with garbage


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2017)

DKB said:


> Oh boy the fucking garbage that's going to fill up steam.


like it isn't already filled with shitty mobile indy ports that look like a 5 year old made the gfx and a rehash of other games already on there , cheap rpgmaker games with girls in bikinis, hentai dating sims and anime boob game visual novels?! and my personal fav games that are in early access for 5+ years than never get finished! steam is already filled with TRASH. and if you don't believe me just check out the latest GUT ROT they have on there. steam is pretty much for perverts and weaboo's only now


----------



## Jonna (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not too fond of this, because my indie partner and I were planning on Greenlight, but as a legit method of retrieving criticism and ensuring our game is as best quality as it can get.

Now it's going to just seem like a sell-out "oh your game was easy to get on Steam, you just paid money." At least with the other system, it did rely on popularity (and positive reviews of early access), which was more indicative of the quality of the game rather than how much of your scammy ways can profit.

On the other hand, if it was a popularity contest, I have no idea how some of those stolen-work indie games managed to get on there anyways.


----------



## Deboog (Feb 11, 2017)

I like it. Now games wont get "Greenlit" just because of a social media campaign. Customers gotta put money where their mouths are.


----------



## tranceology3 (Feb 11, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Honestly I'll *play* probably anything you throw at me and enjoy it. I'm quite easy to please haha.



Key word here is play. Ive had issues with games that get on steam and you can't even play that damn game. Sometimes it's a scam abusing the early access. 
Ex. Bought a Table Tennis VR game in early access for like $10. Looked great in the screenshots and details of the game. Bought, installed, jumped in, to find... the only thing I could do was hit the ball to the other side..there was no AI or an Online opponent to hit it back....WTF!


----------



## Reitel (Feb 11, 2017)

On one hand Greenlight was a very very very flawled system.

On the other hand, will this new system really going to help to filter out all the garbage games? I mean the Blog Entry (at least the spanish version, I don't known about the english one) doesn't talk about quality control. I guess they expect people will vote with their wallets, wich is a good thing, but there is the issue about putting the good games on the spotlight so the games can  be found and bought on the first place.
The store tag filters barely work, especially the discovery queue filters. I have several tags I'm not interested, but I keep getting games with those tags again and again and again. Even when tags do work, there are a lot of badly tagged games.

So, while I'm not going to miss Greenlight, this new Steam Direct might no be an improvement by itself. Valve needs to fix many other things within Steam so this can work


----------



## TankedThomas (Feb 11, 2017)

In other words, Valve just made it even easier to flood Steam with clickbait shit. They need to get rid of the ability to sell trading cards to really help stop this shite.



VinLark said:


> What about a Japanese Rape Simulator
> 
> Answer that question wisely.



I'd play three at once. No pants.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 11, 2017)

I wish VALVe still made games... Now they just make money. :/


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What about a Japanese Rape Simulator
> 
> Answer that question wisely.


what the.... There's definitely gonna be some weaboo who wants to play that shit.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2017)

>Be steam
>Remove Greenlight
>Replace it with Greenlight


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 11, 2017)

*
Is that a $100 bill?* Go right ahead sir.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

TCJJ said:


> I'd play three at once. No pants.


Damn son, the savagery in one post


----------



## migles (Feb 11, 2017)

I really hope they give costumers (the people who purchase games) tools to differentiate between actual games and crapware... 
Steam had too much crap, some games that come from greenlight deserve a spot because some of them are actually cool games.. 

I really hope there are 2 areas, the front page and normal known publishers/developers , and a second area for games released through direct... 

Google appstore is a crappy mess place, if I had a dollar for every bootleg or clone that I can find in a day, I would be donald trumpet

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nollog said:


> I'll never understand people who say other people can't buy a game that the first person doesn't like.


There are always other ways to sell the game, the game doesn't succeed in greenlight, just look for the developer website contact or something, if the developer is interested in making money he can even accept PayPal and send you the game with a link


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 11, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey, so what if they're crap. The more games the merrier!


The only people who agree with you is steam because to get your game online you need to pay 100$.


----------



## elBenyo (Feb 11, 2017)

The Steam rating system will protect us from the shovelware, because there is already plenty of it on Steam and they all have overwhelmingly horrible scores.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 11, 2017)

I can see the pros and cons of this system. For one, game developers now have to make sure they recoup the money they spend getting the game on Steam, so the game can't be completely shovelware. On the other hand, a higher entrance fee may dissuade many smaller devs who can't afford it. I see in that article that the fee could be as high as $5000. I do hope they don't go that route and keep it at the very most under $1000, because it could otherwise push a lot of strong indie titles out of the running. But perhaps it would convince those indie devs to crowdfund or similar and lead to better curation that way? Who knows.

The biggest flaw is that Greenlight, while it did let in a lot of duds and shovelware, usually kept the most egregiously bad content at bay. Mostly. With Steam Direct, creators of shovelware, clones, etc. just have to pay a fee rather than gain the approval of the community. This also floods the marketplace and leads to poorer recommendations, bloatware, and a crowded market of duds. Hopefully Steam doesn't turn in to that, because a lot of bigger developers could be turned away from the prospect of sharing the marketplace with a flood of shovelware akin to the iOS App Store or Google Play. I, for one, don't want to see the Steam store cluttered with poorly made, cheap bloatware.

Greenlight had problems that needed fixing, but is Steam Direct the answer? We'll just have to see.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Feb 11, 2017)

so I could pay $100 and get my shitty DMC style hack N slash featuring randomly generated characters who have to kill giant chickens to save the human race from death by KFC onto Steam? only requires a Pentium 4, any GPU that has ever existed, 512MB of ram and 2GB of HDD space? ....I think I'll pass. for now.

Watch the skies, traveler. Damn chickens could swoop down any time.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 11, 2017)

Darthlink9 said:


> so I could pay $100 and get my shitty DMC style hack N slash featuring randomly generated characters who have to kill giant chickens to save the human race from death by KFC onto Steam? only requires a Pentium 4, any GPU that has ever existed, 512MB of ram and 2GB of HDD space? ....I think I'll pass. for now.
> 
> Watch the skies, traveler. Damn chickens could swoop down any time.


Make it more of a Diablo hack n slash and you've got yourself a loyal fan.


----------



## videogamefanatic (Feb 12, 2017)

Given Steam's current searching and/or filtering system, this will most likely backfire somewhat. Hopefully the flood of games they'll get coming in will make them focus on tools users will need to handle it as well. More games is good, but I don't think the user-side tooling is good enough to handle that quite yet.

For this to work well and not annoy people with even more crap they don't want, Steam needs a better recommendation algorithm and multi-tag filtering for search. Just wait, those "Steam is filling with shitty anime games" or "oh god, even MORE early access multiplayer open world survival games" complaints are going to increase by 10-fold if Valve doesn't improve their store front to be able to handle the flood of game submissions.

Additionally, I think there needs to be a Steam Curator search that can help the user find curators with similar tastes (probably based on play hours and/or a questionnaire).

Also adult games need to be consistently allowed or disallowed on Steam, or they at least need to make their rules more specific. Kindered Spirits is completely uncensored, HuniePot posted their own decensor/content patch to the Steam Forums, and other devs (Circus and their US publisher MangaGamer) were told by their Valve contact not to do either of those things.


----------



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 12, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> How did Greenlight work?


It went by votes I'm pretty sure. And once a certain game got a certain amount of votes, then it gets added. But for popular titles, I don't think they have to go through that process.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 12, 2017)

Clever girl, so Steam can make some bucks from all the shitware that gets upped there. Ya cheeky bastard, Steam.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2017)

it's already full of shitware and weaboo's TRASH


----------



## MReP (Feb 14, 2017)

*sigh* mk, no more Free games nor F2P games.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2017)

... now is my time to shine *heavy breathing* o.o


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh yes, I can't wait for all of the _______ Simulator to pop up on Steam.

Wait, it already happened.


----------

